# towing a motorcycle



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

doe's anyone tow a motorcycle on a trailer. i am thinking of getting a cruiser, to run about off site and i am wondering what make of trailer to buy also where from, are they easy to load up as i will be single handed.anyone help :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Calypso

A bike is on my list of possibilities too, I was impressed at a recent show with a design that

http://easylifter.co.uk/

were displaying. It was a version of the Easylifter which raised the front wheel of the bike off the ground and allowed the rear wheel to become"towed". Looked a good idea to me, a bit expensive, but clever.

Mike


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I would make sure you see one fitted and with a motorbike on it on the road. I saw one driving out of the York show with a heavy scooter on a towball carrier and it was wagling all over the place, I hope they weren't going far.
Cheers Sid


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sid

Are you sure it was as I described, the front wheel lifted on a carrier and the rear wheel being left on the road and towed behind the motorcaravan.
It is bound to waggle a bit when the van goes round a corner.
Mike


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Mike. No it wasn't that one, I had a look at their website and only saw the carrier type. Sorry about that.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

My first thought was....watch out for excess wear on the chain and associated gearbox spindles/gears on the final drive.

nobby

(edit) Second thought...if the speedo is driven from the rear wheel, as some are, then it will also clock up a lot of excess miles.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

I have not seen the towing version but I would have worries also about chain and wheel bearing wear. I have seen their other bike rack and the one thing that worried me was having all that hydraulic stuff on there means that the bike is even further away from the rear axle therby increaseing the lever effect.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Calypso
Sorry....Your post has been hijacked by us discussing the Easylifter. Just to remind anyone reading this, Calypso wanted comments about towing a Bike on a trailer. I would like to hear them too ...any takers?

Mike


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

anybody have a link to somebody who do these bike towing attachments would be interesting to see how they get over the various problems like towing height and locking down the front wheel etc.


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

Hi Calypso, when we were on the Sheriff Hutton site (York) the M/H next to us was a Burstner 7 series and along side that was a Honda Silverwing with a towing trailer. Talking to the owners (John and wife retired) and being an ex biker myself I was interested in the bike and enquiring how they found towing the bike. They seemingly had no probs and demonstrated it by dismounting the bike (from the trailer) donning waterproofs and bugg**ing off to the York Show, very slick, want one, want one, want one. It was BTW a proper two wheeled trailer with a ramp to ride the bike up. HTH, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

I can't remeber the makers name but I have seen advertised in the motorcycle press a trailer that when loading the bike will lay flat on the ground and once the bike is on the trailer it can be raised up. I will have a look to see if I can find the Ad.


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

may I suggest a quick scan through the motorcycle/scrambling/trials bike magazines at your local newsagents might be more fruitful than the motorhome world.
It is more up there street for this kind of trailer and may yield a greater range of trailers.

also, "Indespension" not only sell suspension units but also do the trailers and the last time I looked in their catalogue there was a bike trailer listed.
Yellow Pages or Google should come up with the address of your nearst outlet.

nobby


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

The Easylifter website doesn't show their towed motorcycle solution yet, but here is an American one that I brought back from the States with me:

http://www.motorcycletrailer.com/mag1/caddy1.html

And please note that it is one third price of the Easylifter! (£296 versus the Easylifter at over £1100!) 8O The Easylifter is hydraulic, using a small, Chinese hydraulic jack, whereas the Motorcycle Caddy operates with a caravan-type screw-jack. I checked on the website warning "The Caddy is NOT for use on a Motorhome, Camper, Bus or other LONG vehicle"and this has been dealt with by a modification on the current version, plus they are really referring to the huge US motorhomes, not my petite Transit! (Should you buy one, the modification is to just not fit a bolt they now provide for short vehicles, so the whole plot hinges like a trailer)

You must check to see if the gearbox of your m/c requires lubrication from the engine running. If it does you should disconnect the chain (hassle!) So why not just buy a shaft-driven BMW (separately lubricated gearbox, as in a car, and a lubricated shaft)?!!! As the 'bike is just being trundled along on it's back wheel, ie not being "driven", tyre wear will be minimal. There is a grey area in the law that says motorcycles must not be towed, except in an emergency, BUT the contention is that this is no longer a motorcycle - it has been converted to be a one-wheeled trailer, by placing the front wheel in a device, and is other than on the ground. This has yet to be tested in Court (maybe why Easylifter appear not to be advertising their version?) so you may yet see a red-faced Barry! 

The advantages of these devices over a small trailer are, for me, being able to pull up outside a small town (mainly on the Continent), and ride into town without having to find a parking space big enough to leave a motorhome and trailer. A bike the size of my BMW tourer will permit us to go off, touring for a few days, leaving the m/home on site.

I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys
i remember looking at these at york , think the easy lifter was about £580
with 2 tonne bottle jack included , the one with the ramp was about £380 , 
the bike tow is £545 , the main unit is similar on all models in size its the accecorie bit that differs , i thought they were a bit too dear , i would have expected to pay about £280 to £300 but its the old leisure tax again. i remember the trailers also but sorry cant remember the price, thats the trailer where the bike sits sideways above an axle , i couldnt figure out how you could reverse without getting into grief as it was so close to the camper and you will definately end up reversing at some point , the bike tow is another reversing challenge and tyre wear and chain and sprocket wear would be minimal whilst not under load but it may just scrub the rubber from the rear tyre when youre cornering, its also sitting high up so the weight is on the rear suspension and back tyre and id like to see how it reacts when going over bumps at speed as youre suspension will be set up for rider and pillion weight so it will bounce about a bit as its too light without the rider for the damper to work correctly , i'd also worry about the headrace bearings (possibly un-nececarily ) i always prefer to transport my bike all wheels up that way im not asking it to do anything it wasnt designed to do .
whatever you decide i hope it works out ok.  
cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I apologise if I've done EasyLifter a disservice with my recollection of their Bike Tow price. I don't now have the documentation, so I can't check, but it was firmly fixed in my mind that was the price - I'm most probably wrong... again!

With normal cornering, the steering head permits the 'bike to 'hinge' slightly, to aid turning, and the frame is also hinged (on larger vehicles) like a normal trailer. No tyre scrubbing should occur normally - maybe a tiny amount when on full lock, in a car park for instance, but I personally doubt it.

Reversing is a potential problem, mainly because the 'bike could be out of sight - a camera would help here, but the potential for reversing problems will never be far away, I guess (the same with a trailer)!

Despite the lack of rider, I cannot see that normal road surfaces will present any kind of a problem. It may behave like an unladen trailer? So no problem there, then! A speed-reducing hump, taken at speed may be a different matter. But where's the 'bike going to go? The head-races should have an easier time than with the bike fully-laden, two-up. Don't forget that the bike also hinges up-and-down round the front axle.

Weight on the rear of the m/home can be another potential problem, as with any other rearwards weight. When towing the 'bike, we must have a virtually empty water tank (just enough to 'get by' until on site). AiRide Suspension can aid the vehicle's attitude, preventing rearwards sagging.

Whatever happens, I shall inform you all - the good news  or the bad  - unvarnished and in full!

Barry


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Hi Calypso,
I tow a Honda Goldwing 1500 :lol: on a trailer made by Consett trailers of Derbyshire( they have a good web site) first class trailer it is possible to load it yourself via a very clever hitch system take a look at the web site send me a private email if you need more info, we have toured as far as Poland down through Austria even rode up to top of the grosse glockner 39 hair pins bends.
The best of both worlds M/H and a Goldwing.


----------



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

thanks for all the replys, but i am looking to put the bike on a trailer not lift the front end, i have seen these in action, i used to have a scooter rack fitted to the last van. this was detachable and was no problems with scooter on the back, and the rack could be removed when not needed. incidently the rack is now in my garage so if anyone is looking for one the pm me and i will give details supplied by mj engineering chelford. i saw a trailer at stratford show which had air suspension, and to load bike the air was released and bike put on then air pumped back in and bike strapped on price about £1200. halfords had a trailer for £399. so i will keep looking my van has air suspension fitted and i will get a tow bar fitted i will be towing a harley davidson or a yamaha virago, :lol:


----------



## pipster (May 16, 2009)

We saw a very good system at the newbury show, sorry can not remember the name, will look into paper work box to see if we kept info.
We are towing a big bike on a trailer we had Ford van back axle adapted, so far so good. Need to look into insurance procedure, has anyone information on insurance for towing motorbike on trailer with motorhome?
Phil (pipster)


----------



## park (May 16, 2005)

I race a motorbike (well sprint it actually these days) and tow it on a trailler. Mine is a TRELGO purchased from a trailer supplier in Hants but I am sure an internet search will find a retailer and details. It tows easily and I load and unload myself. It cost about £300 a few years ago. It is fully galvanised, comes with a loading ramp, used to be stored outdoors (I have a bigger garage now) and has lasted fine. A heavier bike would need a bit more muscle but clutching it up with the engine running should not be problem and running back down the ramp is easy. I have looked at some of the fancy trailers and they are very clever but very expensive. If you want one to stow in a garage then look at MOTOLUG. They claim they are easy to assemble and dissassemble for storage.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I towed one for 2 years not a heavy one but the trailer could have taken 2 bikes. 
It could be broken when not in use. I bought it from a bloke in Dover new. I think they were made in China as I have seen an American site selling the same trailer and that was made in China. 

As for the towing did not know it was there except for when it comes to reversing. a short draw bar trailer quickly locks round, so you have to be careful. 
We once had a ratchet strap come loose and the scooter topple over. As for loading ours tipped back and you could push the scooter on, no ramps to worry about.

Andy


----------



## pnewbery (Sep 10, 2007)

*Motolug / Bikelug Trailers*

When I was considering towing my Yamaha Diversion XJ900 weighing in at 260kg, I looked at the Motolug collapsible trailer and was most impressed. Take a look here: http://www.bikelug.myzen.co.uk/erol.html

It was quite easy to walk the bike up the ramp under power and the trailer has the advantage of breaking down small enough to stow in the MH garage and so not requiring any additional parking space when on-site.

However gave up the idea of towing anything as it all seemed more trouble than it was worth! Oh yes and with what I was already carrying, my MH didn't have the capacity for the extra weight of a tow bar plus all the biking gear you need to carry.


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*cannot recommend highly enough*

try phoenix trailers, Phoenix Trailers

Tel: 01746 767664 Mobile: 07742 162356
e-mail: [email protected]

Great service, Great Guy, Great value

I bought a 3 bike trailer & used it to transport 2 touring bikes to Switz & back 3 weeks ago. It was faultless

I wd put a photo on here but I dont know how![/img]


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

fjmike said:


> I can't remeber the makers name but I have seen advertised in the motorcycle press a trailer that when loading the bike will lay flat on the ground and once the bike is on the trailer it can be raised up. I will have a look to see if I can find the Ad.


http://www.roromotorcycletrailers.co.uk/


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

How about one of these, I rather facy one myself.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MOTORCYCLE-SCOOTER-SIDELOAD-TRAILER_W0QQitemZ350202363300QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Campervan_Caravan_Accessories?hash=item5189affda4&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1683|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

Brian


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Better still. Just found this site. may have been mentioned before
but it looks the business to me.
First I'd better work out the weights and then get a tow bar and then and then.... Divorce!!

http://ezetow.co.uk/index.htm

Brian


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*found photo......*

try phoenix trailers, Phoenix Trailers

Tel: 01746 767664 Mobile: 07742 162356 
e-mail: [email protected]

Great service, Great Guy, Great value

I bought a 3 bike trailer & used it to transport 2 touring bikes to Switz & back 3 weeks ago. It was faultless

I wd put a photo on here but I dont know how![/


----------

